# Spear of Sicarius



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is a link to the BoLS write up of the Spear of Sicarius, http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2009/06/40k-news-spear-of-sicarius-and-more.html

Spear of Sicarius
This one of the BIG releases coming the pipe July 9th with Planetstrike. It is the full assault force used by Ultramarines Captain Sicarius as described in a famous battle in the planetstrike book. You get:

Sicarius
Command Squad
Vanguard Squad
2x Standard Dreadnoughts
4x Ten-Man Assault Squads
4x Five-Man Terminator Squads (Normal not Assault)
6x Tactical Squads
9x Drop Pods

142-models
Price: $1066 USD

How is that for a price?
I don't really see alot of these selling, how about you all?


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

I can't see too many selling, considering space marines sell primarily to kids and stuff, as kind of an entry level army, I don't see an uber expensive bit coming in too popular....


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I am getting it (two if my dad allows) so that will be great


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

I can see it being used in apocolipse by a veteran. though you will have to be rather rich... to be honest id rather get a reaver titan.


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah a bit much for one go, the original spearhead that came out with the dex release was alot more reasonable.

Though I would admit if I had that much money to blow in one shot I probably would.:shok:

Fortunantly I can pretty much field that so no real need to get that much more stuff .... still have sooo much to paint guh (palms face)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Unless I'm missing something, the contents of that individually are cheaper to buy in the same quantity.

Sicarius= $20.00
Command Squad = $35.00
Vanguard Squad = $35.00
2x Standard Dreadnoughts = $90.00
4x Ten-Man Assault Squads = $120.00
4x Five-Man Terminator Squads = $200
6x Tactical Squads = $210
9x Drop Pods = $270

That comes out to $980.00, and if you ordered Direct you'd qualify for free shipping and because it's out of state, it'd be sales tax exempt in the US. 

So, uh... GW might want to rethink that 'un.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> Sicarius= $20.00
> Command Squad = $35.00
> Vanguard Squad = $35.00
> 2x Standard Dreadnoughts = $90.00
> ...


Realising that someone got the original bulk price wrong, priceless.

Sorry I couldn't help it.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Unless I'm missing something, the contents of that individually are cheaper to buy in the same quantity.
> 
> Sicarius = $20.00
> Command Squad = $35.00
> ...


You _*are*_ missing something... you're missing a lot of things. You have the prices for Sicarius, Vanguard and Dreadnoughts wrong, and you also failed to factor in that Assault Squad boxes are five men. 

This is the correct breakdown and shows that, like the Planetstrike Gameboard bundles, The Spear of Sicarius bundle doesn't offer any discount:

Sicarius = US$16.00
Command Squad = US$35.00
Vanguard Squad = US$41.25
2x Standard Dreadnoughts = US$82.50
8x Five-Man Assault Squads = US$212.00
4x Five-Man Terminator Squads = US$200.00
6x Tactical Squads = US$210.00
9x Drop Pods = US$270.00

TOTAL = US$1066.75


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Had it had a discount, I'd have gotten myself one, then resold the Vanguard and Sicarius, to recoup part of the cost - getting 9 Drop Pods and the Assualt Marines would essentially allow me to create 2 new armies - my Scythes Sternie list, and a Raven Guard army using the BA 'Dex (screw you Shrike!)
Hopefully the Sterling price shows some discount...the VAT at least should be less...


----------



## Angels Of Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

hmm, more space marine stuff, yawn.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

NagashKhemmler said:


> I can't see too many selling, considering space marines sell primarily to kids and stuff, as kind of an entry level army, I don't see an uber expensive bit coming in too popular....


You're kidding, right?

The only thing that'll put people off is the price.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

actually ,you do save 75 cents, could get a bar of chocolate for that :laugh:


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

So, point total (I mean, how you lot would do it)?


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Hopefully the Sterling price shows some discount...the VAT at least should be less...


The UK price is the same, i.e. no discount. It's £612 at 17.5% VAT (~£598 at 15%).


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I wonder what you could get that stuff for as a combo deal from Gamingfigures or Wargames Empire. Think you'd get a decent price, though shipping might make it not as good as it could be. 

Still, it's nice to see GW are offering a box set which is covered in the new book so someone could re-enact it. But, you'd need a lot of funds to do it... LOTS!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sicarius (200)
Command Squad (Company Champion, Company Standard, Meltagun, Flamer, Meltabombs, Drop Pod) = 210pts

Vanguard Squad (Relic Blade, 2x Plasma Pistol, 2x Power Weapon, Jump Packs, Meltabombs) = 260pts

Dreadnought (Heavy Flamer, Assault Cannon, Extra Armour, Drop Pod) = 175pts
Dreadnought (Heavy Flamer, Assault Cannon, Extra Armour, Drop Pod) = 175pts

Assault Squad - (5 Additional Marines, 2x Plasma Pistol, Power Fist, Combat Shield) = 250pts
Assault Squad - (5 Additional Marines, 2x Plasma Pistol, Power Fist, Combat Shield) = 250pts
Assault Squad - (5 Additional Marines, 2x Plasma Pistol, Power Fist, Combat Shield) = 250pts
Assault Squad - (5 Additional Marines, 2x Plasma Pistol, Power Fist, Combat Shield) = 250pts

Terminator Squad - (Chainfist, Cyclone Missile Launcher) = 235pts
Terminator Squad - (Chainfist, Cyclone Missile Launcher) = 235pts
Terminator Squad - (Chainfist, Cyclone Missile Launcher) = 235pts
Terminator Squad - (Chainfist, Cyclone Missile Launcher) = 235pts

Tactical Squad - (5 Additional Marines, Missile Launcher, Flamer, Chainsword, Meltabombs, Drop Pod) = 210pts
Tactical Squad - (5 Additional Marines, Missile Launcher, Flamer, Chainsword, Meltabombs, Drop Pod) = 210pts
Tactical Squad - (5 Additional Marines, Missile Launcher, Flamer, Chainsword, Meltabombs, Drop Pod) = 210pts
Tactical Squad - (5 Additional Marines, Missile Launcher, Flamer, Chainsword, Meltabombs, Drop Pod) = 210pts
Tactical Squad - (5 Additional Marines, Missile Launcher, Flamer, Chainsword, Meltabombs, Drop Pod) = 210pts
Tactical Squad - (5 Additional Marines, Missile Launcher, Flamer, Chainsword, Meltabombs, Drop Pod) = 210pts

= 4230pts. 

That's with no additions. Not the best list I can come up with, but that's just using the materials in the box.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a sicarius model and he is holding a spear... weird...:grin:

I'll upload some pics next week.


----------



## papa_funk (Oct 6, 2008)

This set is right up the alley of someone that used to post on another forum I visit. He has about 30,000 points of Imperial Guard, and he was working on expanding his 10,000 pt Ultramarines to 30,000.

His eventual goal was to battle his two forces. I can't imagine how long that would take.

As for me, even if I had that much money, I wouldn't be interested. I'd rather spend that money to get 2 different armies instead of making mine huge.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

To be fair, you could make 3 different armies from that box, once you got some more HQs:
A BA list (Assualt Marines)
A SM list (Tacticals and Dreads)
A DA List (Deathwing)

Paint them as Chapters of your choice - 3 armies for the price of 2 and a half.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

It does sound temting... but I dont think it is smart to buy that amount of units in a single box... if you buy it, start building and start painting them you might grow bored of them and quit half way finishing it...


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

The battle Company was a better deal, and GW saved on all the boxes on the inside but they did shell out for the big box.

I know a guy who bought 3 of them, wtf.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'd rather a reaver or 2 warhounds for roughly same price


----------



## Zarahemna (Aug 7, 2008)

*It is available for less.*

Don't plug your business here.


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

The battleforce set is a better deal :S You save 20€ on that ;D I bought it yesterday to start my army. This set is just... crap? Too expencive, and you'll be done bored after essembling 2 drop pods...

--

Q


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

If they divided it into seperate sections, like the drop pods together in one box, the terminators in one box, the assault squads all in one etc. it would be much better. Morehelpful to other marine armies as well.... as it is now it's meh


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Sicarius
> Command Squad
> Vanguard Squad
> 2x Standard Dreadnoughts
> ...


That's like a thousand dollars worth of bitz!!!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I dont know if I could buy that even if I had the cash. The thought of just openning that massive box and seeing all those spures. It would be too much it would take me ages to get the courage and time to tackle that much plastic.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

This is one of those sets that just confuses me. First off they're selling to a tiny market (i.e someone who has $1000 to spend on SM), then they're not discounting at all. Then they have the balls to charge tax on top of that. You could get this over $200 cheaper from any store online. 

It's a cool set. I just don't know how far customer loyalty can go, especially when you're getting the same products.


----------



## Zarahemna (Aug 7, 2008)

*Folks,*

Hello folks,

First of all apologies for linking to my store, didn't realise that was against the T&C.

Does that mean I am now not welcome at all or that I just shouldn't include any links to the store or talk about it?

I couldn't see who edited my post, so if you know the PM details of any mods or supervisors then please PM me so that I can check what is acceptable with them.

Again, didn't mean to offend, if I have, I apologise.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds Awesome, but down in oz i dont think its nearly as expensive as $1066, so id probably gettit!


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

I simply cannot imagine getting $1000 worth of space marines in the mail. Having that constant reminder of the enormity of my task would probably suck out any joy or feeling of accomplishment I get from assembling and painting my models.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

DUDE,

WHO WOULD SPEND THAT ON SPACE MARINES?

Think about how many green tide boxes that could buy?

or nine stompa's and still have enough for glue!!!

or maybe some new tires for my 4x4......

hmmmm, i could think of lots of reasons why not to get that. 

its accually kinda sad that gamesworkshop put this out. i mean. even with a discount.....


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

tis a silly amount for a silly amount of cash! why dont they make a plastic chaos dreadnought instead?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Because no-one buys Chaos Dreads, because everyone thinks they suck. Everyone except me... :wink:


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

its rediculously expensive, i dont know why they wouldnt give a discount... i would buy it if it was like 800 or maybe even 900, i just wouldnt use alot of what given in the box so for me it would be a waste. gettign all th at plastic at one time in one box for me would be amazingly exciting and i would be more than a little giddy. i LOVE buying in bulk. little minds are easily ammused i guess


----------



## Deprived_angels (Feb 13, 2008)

Sangus Bane said:


> It does sound temting... but I dont think it is smart to buy that amount of units in a single box... if you buy it, start building and start painting them you might grow bored of them and quit half way finishing it...


yeah, only veteran players would benift from this, having the patiance to actually finish assembeling this pack and painting it all cause if u havent noticed ur also gonna have to buy aleast 4 or spray cans and not to mention pots of paints to paint ur army so thats like abot another $100-$200 dollars of paint for ur army:shok:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Agreed they would be better of splitiing it up or making a small version of it that people could buy 3 times and then have the right amount or nearly the right amount


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

I would get it if i had that kinda cash laying around that i absolutely did NOT need....other then that GW dropped the ball, good job GW


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

i don't really think i'd ever bother getting it, that much money in one blow, as well as no discount. no, not really exicted about this release


----------



## Zarahemna (Aug 7, 2008)

*Why*

I have to admit that this does sound like complaining for complaining's sake. This deal is available for less at a number of places. Going to the most expensive supplier and then stating that they are really expensive is a bit of a circular argument.

GW are the manufacturer, they sell at a premium because they represent the brand directly. It's a bit like buying a mac from the Apple store, it's the most expensive way to do it but people like going to the main branded outlet.

You can pick this deal up from Maelstrom Games or WayLandGames, or BuyforLessOnline or Bunker5, or GiftsforGeeks for substantially less than the GW price. Why not use those prices as your reference point rather than the inflated GW price?


----------



## papa_funk (Oct 6, 2008)

Zarahemna said:


> You can pick this deal up from Maelstrom Games or WayLandGames, or BuyforLessOnline or Bunker5, or GiftsforGeeks for substantially less than the GW price. Why not use those prices as your reference point rather than the inflated GW price?


Of course, if I ordered from one of those stores, I could probably get the same percent discount on individual items as well. It makes the big box set cheaper in comparison to the straight-from-GW price, but everything else at the discount store is cheaper as well. At the discount store, the ratio of the price of the Spear to the price of the individual contents sold separately is still close to the ratio if those items are purchased from GW.

Not trying to say the discount isn't a good thing, it's just that it doesn't make the Spear more appetizing when I could spend money getting exactly the models I want (that also come with a discount).

What I find silly about the Spear is that since there is no discount, it doesn't really attract anyone who doesn't want what is _exactly_ in the box. I'd be curious to see the sales figures on this item.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I would to like to see who buy this. 
Is it going to be Space marines players ?
Or new players ?

Surely space marine players have most of these models already, that they dont need to buy such a large set to be able to play PS or Apoc.

Or is it going to be new players who just buy it as they wont have to buy anything esle for a while.
although all that plastic would put off a new player I think.
I just cant see the market ?


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Herpaderp. This is GW's way of trying to sell vanguards/basic dreadnoughts.

Adorable.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

That's silly, ALL Dreadnoughts are good...


----------

